
A new way to remove ice buildup without power or chemicals - chmaynard
http://news.mit.edu/2018/remove-ice-buildup-airplanes-wind-turbines-solar-power-0831
======
craftyguy
> without power

Not entirely true, it still needs heat from the Sun, or in cases where the Sun
isn't shining (night, or overcast[?]):

> It can even do its de-icing work at night, using artificial lighting.

Lights that put out as much power per square meter as the Sun, over as much
area as a commercial aircraft, are not going to be light on power
requirements. The article does not actually specify how much light is required
to melt the thin film of ice at the boundary.

